# HB Nicaracua Limoncillo Natrual Pacamara Elegant



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just broke into a bag of these beans, sent as an alternative to one of the longberry beans from the same farm.

The description of the beans is bang on. Very easy drinking with loads of mouthfeel / creaminess and the angel delight reference is accurate. Curiosity has got the better of me and I now need to try the funkier version of the same bean.

Probably not to everyones (darker) taste but well worth a try.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried the Limoncillo Washed Caturra and actually sent it back because it was so damn dark all I could taste was bitter/roasty flavours.

Waiting for results of Steve cupping it but it did not make a nice aeropress or pour over.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

This one is definitely not dark or bitter. Probably one of the smoothest creamiest coffees that I have tasted. So much so that as an americano you would think that there is milk in there if tasting blindfold


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like a lush coffee


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

working dog said:


> This one is definitely not dark or bitter. Probably one of the smoothest creamiest coffees that I have tasted. So much so that as an americano you would think that there is milk in there if tasting blindfold


Think I got a bad batch as the smell off the grinder was also roasty, that is extremely uncommon and makes me think it was the roast rather than beans or brew method.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Has Bean really specialise in these funky beans for me. Been several that have been amazing, Wote springs to mind.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Has Bean really specialise in these funky beans for me. Been several that have been amazing, Wote springs to mind.


This one isnt as funky as Wote but its out there. I'll be trying the funky version as part of my next order


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the best Farms on HB's site, all the coffees are quality.

I need the funkier in my life


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The funky is great can't recall if I tried the elegant. I'll have to give all three versions a go this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds epic, just ordered one bag of 'elegant' and another of 'funky, tempted by 'funkier' but will see how the others go first!


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently working my way through a bag of 'funkier' - everyone needs to try this, you may love it or you may hate it, but it will leave an impression on you.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Are we talking fresh fruit funk, dried fruit funk, or fermented fruit funk?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pleased to say I have a bag of the Funkier to go and collect tomorrow


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Fruit fermented by the Funky-Chicken at the Funk Factory in Funksville!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive now got the Funky, the funkier & Wahana Lingtong Natural Rasuna !!! happy days


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I now have the funkier winging its way to me. Just wondering if playing a bit of Lipps Inc while drinking it would be a step too far


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

working dog said:


> I now have the funkier winging its way to me. Just wondering if playing a bit of Lipps Inc while drinking it would be a step too far


No not too far, alternatively James Brown?


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Bit of Funkier in this mornings espresso, 18g into 27g in 27secs, gloopy, fruity sweetness, HUGE chewy mouthfeel - deliciously different!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a mug via Aeropress today. Nice. It's got a bit of a taste of prunes. I need to let the beans rest a little longer though, and to try it as espresso/flat white.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Chaffey said:


> Bit of Funkier in this mornings espresso, 18g into 27g in 27secs, gloopy, fruity sweetness, HUGE chewy mouthfeel - deliciously different!


How long after roast did you pull a shot. I've just got a bag today. It's 2 days post roast today so I'm holding off just yet. I was thinking of using it mainly in chemex/v60 but I'm now thinking espresso.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Neill said:


> How long after roast did you pull a shot. I've just got a bag today. It's 2 days post roast today so I'm holding off just yet. I was thinking of using it mainly in chemex/v60 but I'm now thinking espresso.


9 days post roast today although waiting until now wasn't part of any master plan, it was just as soon as I got onto the bag. Dialling in was a challenge, much much finer grind required to get a decent shot but I'm happy with the results.

Unfortunately I don't have a chemex or V60, imagine it will work well and would be interested to hear what you think


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Chaffey said:


> 9 days post roast today although waiting until now wasn't part of any master plan, it was just as soon as I got onto the bag. Dialling in was a challenge, much much finer grind required to get a decent shot but I'm happy with the results.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a chemex or V60, imagine it will work well and would be interested to hear what you think


I'll wait for now. I had the funky a few times last year and it tasted great as espresso and pour over. Always got the strawberrys in both.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Chaffey said:


> Bit of Funkier in this mornings espresso, 18g into 27g in 27secs, gloopy, fruity sweetness, HUGE chewy mouthfeel - deliciously different!


Couldn't wait any longer so pulled a shot of this last night 5 days post roast. 19.2g in and 30 out. It ran through too quickly having just adjusted down from aeropress- 20s but no blonding. Tasted good so I didn't bother dialing down last night. I wouldn't have slept if I had. I'll give that a go today. Booze and dark fruits, really sweet. A bit like drinking Christmas cake. I didn't get the dominant strawberry flavour that the funky had last year but there was definitely strawberry at the bottom of the cup, might have been with the shot cooling. I'm enjoying this one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Funkier- Just tried it in milk. Completely lost. Don't think I'll bother with that again. It was 30g in a 150ml ml cup too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Sumatra Rasuna Natural didnt get lost in milk at all. Like Sherry trifle. My Funky and Funkier have rested 7 days now. Is it time to crack one open , and, which one!?


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Funkier, funkier . . .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Go funkier. I'm interested to see what you make of it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah, I read your posts after opening the Funky. Doh!

4 shots to dial in (or get close enough), needs a fine grind. Seems par for the course with these huge brittle Pacamara beans. Pretty much as fine as Ive ever gone for the 20g VST.

Settled on 19.5g , 27 seconds, 30-31g output @ 91c. I couldnt quite fit 20g in at this setting.

I wouldnt say it was any more funky than Rasuna Natural. Its definately strawberry angel delight fragrance wise, however the end espresso is fairly tame(!) Thick , gloopy, sweet and a bit funky. little hints of freeze-dried strawberries in there. I might give 95c a shot and see if it coaxes much more out.

Im looking forward to a side-by-side cupping session with the Funkier next to it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Ah, I read your posts after opening the Funky. Doh!
> 
> 4 shots to dial in (or get close enough), needs a fine grind. Seems par for the course with these huge brittle Pacamara beans. Pretty much as fine as Ive ever gone for the 20g VST.
> 
> ...


Surprised at how big the beans are. I've recently taken the hopper off my grinder and I'm finding that one of the beans is left behind each time and won't go through the burrs until I add another dose or open the grind up! Yeah, fine grind when dialled in. I can get 19g in the 18g vst.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just finished off a Sumartran bean and have loaded up the funkier.

Wound the grinder to a finer setting as suggested and will give it a try later this morning


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Hoping my elegant arrives this morning. I just ordered that for now and will order the funky and funkier next. I notice some leave their beans to rest - is this recommended?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

For espresso I guess up to a week rest, for brewed, I don't think you should need to rest it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I just want to say, that for brewed, I found it tasted more balanced after a good ten minutes in the Aeropress on a medium grind. More body, and the acidity is more balanced.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the funkier dialled in and its good. I did prefer the elegant though. I know its down to personal preference but it would be interesting to get others view on both beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Funky wasnt overly funky! Im opening the Funkier later today and doing a side by side


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The ''Funky'' is peaking today as espresso. Roasted 29th July.

19.5g into 30.25g (2 x singles of approx 15g each), 28-29 seconds @ 92c.

A really 'chewy' espresso, thick and mouth-coating , Strawberry angel-delight, Marzipan, those banana-foam sweets, then a black-tea like tannin drying of the mouth. This is drinking a lot better than even 3 days ago.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Elegant was nice if a little dull, really enjoyed the Funky as brewed and espresso and wishing I hadn't chickened out of Funkier.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Lesson of the day - do not put the elegant in milk!

I should have guessed this given the taste of the espresso and the fact that a couple of years ago HB changed their Blake blend and had some of variety of this in it - I really didn't like the taste of that. Although it seems to work in the Jailbreak - no idea why.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

The more I have of the Funkier the more I think it may be my favourite espresso of the year (so far!).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The funkier is a different beast all together. Its a touch darker roast, some oils showing.

The tasting notes are , prunes, raisons, barnyard, sherry. I dont get ANY strawberry what-so-ever and for that im thankful, I didnt want the funkier to be just an amplified version of the funky. In milk this comes across as less controversial.....

I like it


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> In milk this comes across as less controversial.....


Will bear this in mind when I order some. For now I will wait until later in the week to go back to the elegant and then just to as espresso no milk.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean have to be applauded for offering the same farm , same bean, subtlely differing processing techniques. There arent many other roasters who can offer the same....and the difference is both tangible and mind-boggling


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for it to rest before trying again as espresso later in the week, but had some of the elegant as pour over this morning. It still has that very distinctive taste that I didn't like when put through milk as espresso last week.

Will wait and see what espresso on its own brings as I know I definitely do like stuff from that farm. I had the washed caturra last month and liked it. Also I've had straight espressos in cafes made with some of their beans which were some of my favourite ever espressos - really punchy and citrusy.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

My "funkier" is ten days post-roast now and is tasting better in my opinion.

The funny thing is, people mentioned strawberry flavours from last year's, which I hadn't noticed last year, and not this year either. Until I just realised, I get a really strong strawberry jam aroma and flavour. It's more of a stewed flavour (I thought others originally meant fresh strawberries).

Girlfriend brewed some as espresso this morning. We both agreed that it was a little on the sour side, but I'll see if I can work on that.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

rodabod said:


> My "funkier" is ten days post-roast now and is tasting better in my opinion.
> 
> The funny thing is, people mentioned strawberry flavours from last year's, which I hadn't noticed last year, and not this year either. Until I just realised, I get a really strong strawberry jam aroma and flavour. It's more of a stewed flavour (I thought others originally meant fresh strawberries).
> 
> Girlfriend brewed some as espresso this morning. We both agreed that it was a little on the sour side, but I'll see if I can work on that.


I found the funkier had a sharper edge to it, bordering on sour. The strawberries were more prevalent for me in the elegant, as was the creaminess. I found that Funkier was better in milk based drinks and elegant worked better black.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 for the strawberry jam in the funkier (complete with sticky/coated mouthfeel)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Water has a huge impact on finding that strawberry note in Funkier. The water in the Stoke office = zero strawberry, infact just unpleasant. The water in the Newbury office = lush lush lush and yes Strawberry, like Mr Kipling strawberry tarts!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a small of the grinds before you brew. Really concentrated strawberry jam!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Tried the elegant as stright espresso yesterday, but I'm guessing that I'm not yet doing it right as all I got was grassy and it was quite tart - that was also the best of 3 that I tried to do. Can't say what the brew ratio was as the scales decided not to work during that one.


----------

